# My Twin Grandson, Brendan is Cancer Free!



## Granny7

To Everyone and Update on my 26 yr. old twin grandson who just finished his last treatment of 2 months of aggressive chemo. He's feeling a little better with more energy. He's still working at his job and doing very well, above normal.

His CT came back after his chemo treatments were finished and it did get all the cancer, praise God and the doctors who treated him.

He will have another CT in 3 months, then in 6 or 9 months, more CT scans to follow, along with blood work for 3 yrs to be sure that it's all gone. They are following him very closely and he does everything they tell him to do. Thank the Lord that the cancer is gone for now and hopefully forever. Please continue to keep him in your thoughts.

God Bless Him and thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.

Granny7


----------



## Openminded

What thrilling news -- an early Christmas gift!!


----------



## alte Dame

This is wonderful news, Granny. Wonderful, indeed.

Much to be thankful for.


----------



## Fisherman

Thank God. I'm really thankful he is ok.


----------



## arbitrator

It's a true Thanksgiving Day blessing!


----------



## Granny7

Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts in regards to my grandson, Brendan's good news about being cancer free. It meant a lot to me as he is a special young man and has been through a lot.

His Mom & Dad had the whole family at her home for Thanksgiving dinner. As we all said grace before dinner, with Brendan there of course and his 2 brothers, one his twin. At the end of Grace, his younger brother said, "I want to add one more blessing, we all want to thank God that Brendan is cancer free." We were holding hands at the time and all of us lifted them up to God and then we all clapped in thanks. I looked at my grandson Brendan, who seem's to hold everything in and I could see for the first time, a tear in his eyes and the realization of what he had been through and the relief that it was over. It was such a hard thing for me to see that and also to hold it together myself.

Praise The Lord for looking out for him and all the prayers of our family, friends and my friends on this wonderful site.

Blessings,

Granny7


----------



## EI

A true Thanksgiving blessing. I'm so very happy for you and your family, Granny. I know that you have prayed many prayers over your grandson's illness. Thank you for sharing the good news with us.


----------



## EleGirl

This is great news!!!! I'm so glad for your grandson, you and your family.


----------



## IWantGreatMarriage

What a wonderful news!
Thanks for updating


----------



## Granny7

Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts. His hair is starting to grow back and he is doing well at work. He still needs to put on a lot more weight, but he is feeling well. Maybe still a little tired as they say it takes about 6 months to a yr. to be back to normal.

Now I'm praying for his twin brother, who lives with him to pass the Bar also. He's studying really hard and has got to pass it this time. Only missed it by 2 points last time when his brother passed his.

I know this seems minor, but for a nice young 26 yr. old man who has studied for 7 yrs. to be in the Field of Law and has worked so hard during those yrs. and he has had a job as a Law Clerk at a good law firm has got to pass it this time. We have so many Lawyers out of jobs and he is fortunate to have a good job, now he's just got to pass the Bar to make it as an attorney, like his twin brother. He's not a quitter and we are all praying again that he passes it this next time. He takes it in Feb. but doesn't find out the results for 2 more long months. So now he's in all our prayers also. 

Thanks everyone for being there for me and my grandchildren, they mean the world to me.

Blessings,
Granny7


----------



## Jetoroal

Its always great to hear great news. Specially now with how things are in the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*Granny: Please continue to keep us posted!*


----------

